# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 2.7T Oil Pan Replacement Kits



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Replacing an old cracked oil pan to correct an oil leak means doing the complete job, with fresh gaskets, sealing compound, hardware, oil, and filter.

Do the job right the first time with a convenient oil pan replacement kit for a durable, leak-free repair.


*Fresh Start.*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 A6 2.7T (2000-2004)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

